# Space Pod Upgrade Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've completed my latest upgrade set, this time for Moebius's _Lost in Space_ Space Pod.

Preview Image

This exhaustively researched set replaces all of the control panels with accurate layouts. Here are the particulars:

*Etch: *
All control panels
Interior window frames
Control panel handles
Alternate (direct kit replacement or accurate size) rear wall control panels
Joystick "adjustment knobs" and mounting panel girders
Front exterior sensors
Accurized exterior "radiator"

*Decals (by JT Graphics):*
Exterior "flags"
Interior LOX tanks
"Volt meters" for the main consoles

I took an early prototype of the etch set to Wonderfest. Assembling the prototype only required about an hour to remove all of the existing console details, so it doesn't add too much extra time to the construction.

A couple of quick notes:

The consoles are suitable for lighting, but no electronics are included.

The front "radiator" replicates the original model - it is not "see through" like the kit part and includes a larger mounting block than is included with the kit. (Both of these details have been confirmed by photographs supplied by Gary Kerr - unfortunately I am not at liberty to share the photos he sent.)

The window frames are not 100% accurate to the set, but are included to make painting easier.

Expected ship date is the first week of October with an MSRP of $32.00.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Count me down for at least one of them.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

If I were doing a Pod,thats the first thing I'd get!Great work,Paul.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm in for a set. Great work once again, Paul.......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks all! Glad you like them.

I'll be posting a product page on my site early next week.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What is the link to your site?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> What is the link to your site?


Hi Opus - Sorry, I should have included the link. Go to http://modeling.paragrafix.com


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Count me in for a set too.

Items that might be condsided for the next set:

top radar dish
rear door handles
Steps for rear landing leg strut


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WEll, it was certainly silly of me to build mine already! :lol:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

John P said:


> WEll, it was certainly silly of me to build mine already! :lol:


yep I gotta agree there.... 

You've done it again Paul... :thumbsup:

They look great and IMHO would be the ultimate after market part to get for what is already an outstanding kit.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Okay, that's what I'm talking about.

Thanks for posting, and count me in.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Rl3058 said:


> top radar dish
> rear door handles
> Steps for rear landing leg strut


OK, thanks for bringing these up after I sent the artwork off to the fab 

Actually, I have asked them to put a hold on the job as I want to add a piece to the set (two now, given your comments). The piece that I am adding is the ceiling mounted scanner - it has good detail so I wasn't originally planning on including it, but I realize that if people are going to be adding lights, including this piece will make life a whole lot easier.

On the pieces you've suggested:

Top radar dish: I won't be including this - a photo-etched version of this piece will be way too thin in scale (less than 1/4"). The kit-supplied piece is just about dead on.

Steps for rear landing leg strut: Ditto the "way too thin" comment above.

Rear door handles: D'oh! How did I NOT include these? Definitely adding.

These two updates will take me about a day to put together, but the ship date should still be about right.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> WEll, it was certainly silly of me to build mine already! :lol:


John, you should know by now that we have similar tastes in models, drop me an email before you start building next time


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Paul,
Howsa bout a radio? or at least a microphone?

also there is a detail on the "dash" below the top round blinking light on the "drivers" side that isn't included in the kit. I swear there was a ref pic floating around here somewhere.

that might be already included in your set. 

I made the rungs for the back strut using bits of the runners, but a flat grated step to go on top of them could be cool


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Hey Paul,
> Howsa bout a radio? or at least a microphone?
> 
> also there is a detail on the "dash" below the top round blinking light on the "drivers" side that isn't included in the kit. I swear there was a ref pic floating around here somewhere.
> ...


Hi Lou,

Great idea on the radio - will do (and I've collected a good bunch of screen grabs for it so I'm set to go).

The detail on the dash you're referring to is ... a clipboard. I won't be including it.

I like the idea of just the grate - I'll see if I can put together a bit of diamond plate to be used there and include instructions for making the holders out of sprue and/or sheet.

Cheers!
Paul

Edit: Oops, sorry Lou. I just checked my reference photos more closely and while it would be cool to include a flat stair tread, the ladder into the pod has only round treads the same diameter as the small part of the landing gear. I just can't in good conscience add something I know is wrong. (If you really want a tread for it, I know you can pick plastic diamond plate or etched grillwork at a good LHS that caters to trains.) Sorry!

By the way ...

Here is the step: http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/LIS Space Pod/?action=view&current=PDVD_027.jpg

And here's the clipboard: http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/LIS Space Pod/?action=view&current=PDVD_022.jpg


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,
Ah...no clipboard? How am I supposed to fly my futuristic pod without a clipboard? 

I looked at the pic and I think I was blurring the memory of the bit that I've circled. it's on the kit, but doesn't have as much detail in the kit.

plus I coulda sworn it was lower in my memory. I'll have to go back to be sure . I woulda sworn there was something else between the two big blinking lights on the driver's side. (arrow)

no step? ok, I'm cool with that. worth a shot.

can't wait


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've finished up the artwork for the revised etch and it's in production. With this ready, I've also just posted the product page to my site at http://modeling.paragrafix.com/products/LiS-pod.asp .

You can see the new bits on the fret - I've even included round "washers" to place at the bottom of the door handle wells to cover up any "mangling" that may be done when removing the kit handle (not that any of us ever do any mangling!). The handles themselves have been scaled right from nice closeups and have the proper width / length compared to the handle wells.

The door handles will look great straight from the fret, but to add that extra bit of realism, I've incorporated a round "dimple" on the handle and hole in the washer so that a piece of stretched sprue (or 0.025" rod) can be added to raise the handles.

The new microphone looks just super, IMHO - it's got the microphone screen, and even the push to talk button.

As I note, I expect to be shipping orders in about 2 to 3 weeks and will not retrieve any order's payment until it ships.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Order placed.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

From the linked page: "Enhance your Moebius Models' 1:24 scale Flying Sub with this beautiful etched brass upgrade set."

I think you're getting ahead of yourself!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Paul, just ordered mine, great job......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jbond said:


> From the linked page: "Enhance your Moebius Models' 1:24 scale Flying Sub with this beautiful etched brass upgrade set."
> 
> I think you're getting ahead of yourself!


Whoa! Talk about a) a major typo and b) a case of wishful thinking that the Flying Sub will be released in 1:24 scale instead of 1:32! Thanks for noticing that - it's all fixed up!

Thanks for your order Kent and Carson. (Carson - I'm assuming Carson Dyle's a board alias and not a proper name as I don't have an order in hand by that name.)


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I'm assuming Carson Dyle's a board alias and not a proper name as I don't have an order in hand by that name.)


Yup.

I received your email confirmation (thanks), so you've got my order.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Carson - excellent! I'm glad nothing's gone awry.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just posted a scan of the decal artwork and the actual etch to my site. (Don't you hate it when a supplier ships 2 weeks early?!)

I scheduled everything based on their original estimated ship date so even though I have the etch in-house, I do not have the instructions, bags, labels, decals, or sufficient mailers so I can't begin shipping. 

I'll have the bags and mailers in on Monday, the instructions and labels will be done Wednesday or Thursday, and then it's just a matter of waiting for JT to ship the decals.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Any word on when the upgrades will be ready to ship. I'm chompin' at the bit here.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, I'd wanted to wait until I'd actually completed the shipping as it's much more exciting than the following announcement ...

I am off to the printers tomorrow and, if they do their usual quick job on the labels and instructions, I will be shipping on Thursday and expect to have all orders complete by Friday.

Luckily for my sense of timing, this means that I'll be shipping on schedule!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this....!

Bryan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I shipped out the last pre-order of Space Pod etch accessories todays and officially took the "please allow 2 to 3 weeks for delivery" notice off the site!

Everyone who pre-ordered should see their kits arrive in the next couple of days.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work....... I will campout at my P.O.box. Paul, I love your work, please keep them coming:woohoo:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Kent,

Thanks for the kudos! Yes, there's more new stuff on the way, just working out the scheduling on what comes next.

Paul

P.S. Just sent a reply to your email.


----------

